# Toro GM 1000 or 1600



## Backyardigans (Nov 20, 2020)

Hey mate! My name is Q and this is my first powered reel mower I am purchasing. I started out this past season mowing with a Earthwise 7-blade push reel. I have been doing as much research as I could and decided to skip the residential mowers and jump right into the greens mower. So far I am liking the Toro GM and was hoping you guys could give me some guidance on pricing? I wanted this mower to be my first and last. I have Bermuda grass and about 5k lot while maintaining HOC @ .5" There is a 2016 with 405hrs GM 1000 with a groomer and an 8-blade reel. Asking price is 3750. Would this be to much for this kind of mower? I've been seeing several purchasing for about a 1000 bucks? Here are some pictures of my lawn and mower that is for sale. You guys advice would be much appreciated!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

That looks like a nice low-hour machine, but a little more than I would be willing to pay. Used greens mower prices are all over the map though.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I have a sub-500 hour 2014 GM1600 that I may sell ahead of our move. I haven't settled on an asking price though.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Welcome to TLF!!!

I'm not much of a Toro guy but that is a really clean mower and looks almost new. I think of the condition it's in $3750 seem reasonable but a little on the high end still. I doubt you will find a mower in better condition then that but you will also have to pay a premium for it also.

Is this mower local or would you have to pay for shipping? That's something else you would want to factor in to the whole price.


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

Yeah, prices vary - all over. That's a nicer, newer, used model, and the price reflects that.

There's something to be said for being able to see it in person before you buy it. Good luck finding one you can see before you buy around Indy - I bought mine sight unseen, only having pictures, not from a dealer.

Looks like that's coming from some sort of dealer that hopefully will stand behind it as well - that's worth it if so!

You can get an operable, but heavily used GM1000 for much less, but you have to look a long time and it may not be available when you need it. Took me many months of searching.

If it's in your budget - it looks very nice visually!


----------



## Backyardigans (Nov 20, 2020)

Mower was in metroplex and was a private seller, saw it and seems to be in perfect shape. However, recently it was difficult to find an older model that was in mint condition. I figure I pay a premium for one that was ready to go and the 8-blade was a plus. I know the old models are built like TANKS. So a nearly brand new one would definitely hold me up for decades


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

quanguyen249 said:


> Mower was in metroplex and was a private seller, saw it and seems to be in perfect shape. However, recently it was difficult to find an older model that was in mint condition. I figure I pay a premium for one that was ready to go and the 8-blade was a plus. I know the old models are built like TANKS. So a nearly brand new one would definitely hold me up for decades


If it fits your budget and is local, go for it! It looks like a great mower!


----------



## Backyardigans (Nov 20, 2020)

Unfortunately, I waiting too long. I believe @Ware help me in my decision in wanting a greensmower. A couple weeks ago I comment on one of your YouTube videos about whether you like the Swardmans/GM better. Thank you again. This forum has tremendous amount of info and help and with such fast response. Can't thank you guys enough for making me feel welcome. PM me if you're ready to sell the GM1600. I would like first dibs if I havent already got one by that time.


----------



## Backyardigans (Nov 20, 2020)

Mightyquinn said:


> Welcome to TLF!!!
> 
> I'm not much of a Toro guy but that is a really clean mower and looks almost new. I think of the condition it's in $3750 seem reasonable but a little on the high end still. I doubt you will find a mower in better condition then that but you will also have to pay a premium for it also.
> 
> Is this mower local or would you have to pay for shipping? That's something else you would want to factor in to the whole price.


After you mention that you weren't a toro guy. I started to browse through the recent comment profiles and started to read up on the Baroness and I think it is very convincing. How would someone like me get a hand on one of these. I'm a noobie and want to make the right decision on what mower is truly right.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

quanguyen249 said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome to TLF!!!
> ...


There is no such thing as a "truly right" mower. Careful you don't get analysis paralysis.

JD, Toro, Baroness - all great mowers. None is "better" or "more right" than the other.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Let me echo what @DFW_Zoysia said as he is correct. You can't go wrong with any of the "Professional" greens mowers that are available. They are all built like tanks and for the most part, no matter what condition they are in you will be able to get parts for them and fix them up no matter the condition. We have quite a few members here that have done total rebuilds on some mowers.

I think it ultimately comes down to how much maintenance and repair you are comfortable with doing on your own as there aren't a lot of places you can take these mowers to get fixed unless you are lucky enough to have a shop nearby or you befriend a golf course Superintendent or their maintenance staff. The mower you posted only has 450 hrs on it, for the average homeowner it would take several years to put that many hours on a greens mower. There are pros and cons to every brand of greens mower out there, so you will have weight those out for yourself.

I also agree that you shouldn't over analyze this as it may hurt you down the line. We have no idea what your budget is like or how much you can afford. Everyone's situation is different. It also depends on how dedicated you are to lawn care and taking care of your lawn. You might also want to look into getting a Swardsman or an Allett as those mowers are somewhat in between a Tru-cut/Cal Trimmer/McClane and a full blown greens mower.


----------



## Backyardigans (Nov 20, 2020)

Mightyquinn said:


> Let me echo what @DFW_Zoysia said as he is correct. You can't go wrong with any of the "Professional" greens mowers that are available. They are all built like tanks and for the most part, no matter what condition they are in you will be able to get parts for them and fix them up no matter the condition. We have quite a few members here that have done total rebuilds on some mowers.
> 
> I think it ultimately comes down to how much maintenance and repair you are comfortable with doing on your own as there aren't a lot of places you can take these mowers to get fixed unless you are lucky enough to have a shop nearby or you befriend a golf course Superintendent or their maintenance staff. The mower you posted only has 450 hrs on it, for the average homeowner it would take several years to put that many hours on a greens mower. There are pros and cons to every brand of greens mower out there, so you will have weight those out for yourself.
> 
> I also agree that you shouldn't over analyze this as it may hurt you down the line. We have no idea what your budget is like or how much you can afford. Everyone's situation is different. It also depends on how dedicated you are to lawn care and taking care of your lawn. You might also want to look into getting a Swardsman or an Allett as those mowers are somewhat in between a Tru-cut/Cal Trimmer/McClane and a full blown greens mower.


I understand. I don't think I'm at the state yet where I would feel comfortable forking out that price and turns out I don't like a few things about the mower. I am a handyman so I love tackling on and fixing my own issues. But I know for sure that I don't want to invest into a residential mower. I will be doing more research until I decide what I like about each mower. Again this is my first season with low cut turf. So, pulling the trigger on a GM is a huge jump for me.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Backyardigans said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> > Let me echo what @DFW_Zoysia said as he is correct. You can't go wrong with any of the "Professional" greens mowers that are available. They are all built like tanks and for the most part, no matter what condition they are in you will be able to get parts for them and fix them up no matter the condition. We have quite a few members here that have done total rebuilds on some mowers.
> ...


Maybe give a used equipment dealer a call and see what you can get. I noticed a Prairie Turf sticker on that mower you posted. Several members here have bought machines from them and they are well-noted for delivering quality machines and supporting them after the sale. Not the least expensive option, especially shipping to Tx, but may give you more confidence than an auction or private sale.


----------



## Backyardigans (Nov 20, 2020)

Hey guys, so Im in the process of finalizing a GM, but having trouble deciding the 1000 or 1600? The issue I have is my back-gate is 33 inches wide and I was hoping if I could removed the 1600 transport axles that I could fit in? Does anyone knows? Second the 1600 is not to much more to purchase. What are your thoughts if you were me? I don't want the deciding factor to be my gate, Cause I will knock it down if need be. Here are a few pictures of my lawn 1000 or 1600? Thanks for the help!


----------



## WyGuy (May 5, 2019)

I'd probably go with the GM1000 with only 5k sqft, especially considering the backyard is completely fenced in. I don't have a GM1600 but I think even without the axles it would be a tight fit with that gate.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

WyGuy said:


> I'd probably go with the GM1000 with only 5k sqft, especially considering the backyard is completely fenced in. I don't have a GM1600 but I think even without the axles it would be a tight fit with that gate.


I agree. Seems people get obsessed with "OMG - I have 2K sq feet and I need the 1600". I think they get sucked into the youtube videos. LOL

Yes - a larger mower will cut down on mow time. But the 21" 1000 will perform great for all but the largest yards. These mowers can mow fast.


----------



## LW50 (Jul 20, 2019)

I have a JD 260 which is a similar size to the 1600, and it's a bit much to maneuver in smaller areas. I'd probably go with the 1000 for your lot size. Wider isn't always better.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

I will say that usually the 1600s come with more favorable reels and bedknives for cutting home lawns. So this saves a good bit of time and money from retrofitting a GM1000 with similar gear. But if you find a 1000 with the 8 blade reel and a fairway knife, I wouldn't hesitate on it for a small lawn.


----------



## cleohioturf (Jul 20, 2020)

I cut ~9k with a gm1000, its as fast or faster than using a rotary. Since renovating in September I have only used a earthwise 7 blade to 3/4" and even with that you can cut it fairly quickly. In no way would I be worried about a 1000 for 5k area.

just keep in mind average golf putting greens are around 5k and mowed daily, double cut, and gm1000's are used for that very frequently, it is not without question this is very doable.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I've owned both machines and there is nothing I couldn't do with the 1600 that I could do with the 1000 - even in a 2k fenced back yard. The 1600 is just 5" wider. The 1600's also tend to come equipped with the more desirable (for a homeowner) 8-blade reel.

Edit: @MasterMech beat me to it.


----------



## StanMI (Aug 18, 2020)

First I've heard of different bed knives. Can someone please expand on this for a novice ???

Sorry to jump a thread !!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

StanMI said:


> First I've heard of different bed knives. Can someone please expand on this for a novice ???
> 
> Sorry to jump a thread !!


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

StanMI said:


> First I've heard of different bed knives. Can someone please expand on this for a novice ???
> 
> Sorry to jump a thread !!


It's the easiest component in the cutting system to change, and it's the single most influential over after-cut appearance. The reel controls how much you can cut off and how often you cut. The knife dictates the quality of that cut.

You can mow @ 1" with a 14/15 blade reel and a Fairway knife.
You cannot mow @ 1" with a 7 blade reel and a micro-cut/tournament/super tournament knife.

To be fair:

You cannot mow at 0.100" with a 7 blade reel and a fairway knife either. :lol:


----------



## gooodawgs (Jul 10, 2020)

So is the rule of thumb to always request a Low-Cut bedknife as that gives the widest range? I dont think I'd go lower than the Fairway (.375" - 1") but is there any draw backs to getting the low-cut instead?


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

gooodawgs said:


> So is the rule of thumb to always request a Low-Cut bedknife as that gives the widest range? I dont think I'd go lower than the Fairway (.375" - 1") but is there any draw backs to getting the low-cut instead?


I would take the heaviest (thickest) knife that offers the height of cut you want. They are usually called fairway or high-cut (not pictured in this example) knives. Thicker knives offer the advantage of being very durable for use in the rough and tumble environment of our lawns. Accidentally bounce the machine off your water meter cover? Far less chance of bending it up into the reel with the thicker knives. Ask me how I know....

Also, running any knife in the lower end of it's cut range will allow the reel to gather and stand-up the grass blades more aggressively. I can't illustrate it well in a text only post. Just know that at the heights we mow our lawns at, aggressive is good.


----------



## StanMI (Aug 18, 2020)

Thanks to all !!

Would it be a safe assumption to say, most walk behind greensmowers purchased from a golf course would probably have a low-cut or fairway knife??


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

StanMI said:


> Thanks to all !!
> 
> Would it be a safe assumption to say, most walk behind greensmowers purchased from a golf course would probably have a low-cut or fairway knife??


18" walk mowers are almost always setup to cut greens. So 11/14/15 blade reels and tournament or micro-cut bedknives.
21/22" machines are usually setup for greens but its not uncommon to find one setup for tees/collars. Usually these have 11 blade reels and the knife could be anything from a micro cut to a fairway knife.
26" machines are almost always setup for tees/collars. 7/8/9 blade reels and high-cut or fairway knives.

If you find a machine you like and it has the wrong knife on it, don't sweat it. The knife is a $30-50 part and can be swapped out pretty easily.


----------



## StanMI (Aug 18, 2020)

Thx again !!!

I'm sure I will have more questions as I get closer to low mowing !!


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

I bought a GM1600 from Prairie Turf this past summer and I have been 100% satisfied. The mower was in perfect condition when I got it and I have had to do nothing to it. Mine had 1400 hours on it and it runs like it is brand new in my opinion (haven't used a brand new one ). Prices for these machines are going up with the homeowner desire increasing. I paid $2650 for mine in May. Maybe a little much, but to have the machine arrive ready to cut and need nothing is also something that you are paying for. To me, that was worth something. I've been through the whole Week's Auction route with servicing and repairing the unit back to cutting shape. Did I save money, yes, but it was also quite a headache.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

ZeonJNix said:


> I bought a GM1600 from Prairie Turf this past summer and I have been 100% satisfied. The mower was in perfect condition when I got it and I have had to do nothing to it. Mine had 1400 hours on it and it runs like it is brand new in my opinion (haven't used a brand new one ). Prices for these machines are going up with the homeowner desire increasing. I paid $2650 for mine in May. Maybe a little much, but to have the machine arrive ready to cut and need nothing is also something that you are paying for. To me, that was worth something. I've been through the whole Week's Auction route with servicing and repairing the unit back to cutting shape. Did I save money, yes, but it was also quite a headache.


I was also very happy with the condition of the GM1600 I received from Prairie Turf.

With everything in life there are trade-offs. I like to mow and not work on equipment, so I was happy to pay a premium for a unit in better overall condition.


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

Ware said:


> ZeonJNix said:
> 
> 
> > I bought a GM1600 from Prairie Turf this past summer and I have been 100% satisfied. The mower was in perfect condition when I got it and I have had to do nothing to it. Mine had 1400 hours on it and it runs like it is brand new in my opinion (haven't used a brand new one ). Prices for these machines are going up with the homeowner desire increasing. I paid $2650 for mine in May. Maybe a little much, but to have the machine arrive ready to cut and need nothing is also something that you are paying for. To me, that was worth something. I've been through the whole Week's Auction route with servicing and repairing the unit back to cutting shape. Did I save money, yes, but it was also quite a headache.
> ...


Absolutely! I'm with ya on that.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

ZeonJNix said:


> I bought a GM1600 from Prairie Turf this past summer and I have been 100% satisfied. The mower was in perfect condition when I got it and I have had to do nothing to it. Mine had 1400 hours on it and it runs like it is brand new in my opinion (haven't used a brand new one ). Prices for these machines are going up with the homeowner desire increasing. I paid $2650 for mine in May. Maybe a little much, but to have the machine arrive ready to cut and need nothing is also something that you are paying for. To me, that was worth something. I've been through the whole Week's Auction route with servicing and repairing the unit back to cutting shape. Did I save money, yes, but it was also quite a headache.


One of my neighbors picked up a 1600 from PT as well. Absolutely gorgeous unit. I think it had maybe 400 hours on it.


----------



## Backyardigans (Nov 20, 2020)

MasterMech said:


> I will say that usually the 1600s come with more favorable reels and bedknives for cutting home lawns. So this saves a good bit of time and money from retrofitting a GM1000 with similar gear. But if you find a 1000 with the 8 blade reel and a fairway knife, I wouldn't hesitate on it for a small lawn.


What do you mean retro fitting the gm1000 gears? Let's just say it has a fairway bed knife and a 8-blade reel? Am I having to also modifying the gears for FOC?


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Backyardigans said:


> MasterMech said:
> 
> 
> > I will say that usually the 1600s come with more favorable reels and bedknives for cutting home lawns. So this saves a good bit of time and money from retrofitting a GM1000 with similar gear. But if you find a 1000 with the 8 blade reel and a fairway knife, I wouldn't hesitate on it for a small lawn.
> ...


I meant gear as in cutting gear, the reel and knife specifically. There are clip kits available for the GM1k/1600 if I remember right. But they are certainly optional. I think most would be plenty satisfied with the 8 blade tee and a fairway knife.


----------



## Backyardigans (Nov 20, 2020)

Toro Greensmaster has been purchased! Will follow up with photos when it arrives! Thank you all for your help!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Backyardigans said:


> Toro Greensmaster has been purchased! Will follow up with photos when it arrives! Thank you all for your help!


Great news! Can't wait to see it! :thumbsup:


----------



## gooodawgs (Jul 10, 2020)

So did you get the 1000??


----------



## Backyardigans (Nov 20, 2020)

Baby has arrive. Just got done with a fresh clean!


----------



## Phxphenom (Aug 19, 2020)

So what is the difference between a GM 1000 and a GM 1600? Thanks!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Phxphenom said:


> So what is the difference between a GM 1000 and a GM 1600? Thanks!


Width of cut. 
GM1000 is 21". 
GM1600 is 26".


----------



## Phxphenom (Aug 19, 2020)

Thanks Ware!


----------



## Cdub5_ (Jun 12, 2019)

Damn thats sharp!
Almost hate to use it lol
What year/model is it?


----------



## Backyardigans (Nov 20, 2020)

Cdub5_ said:


> Damn thats sharp!
> Almost hate to use it lol
> What year/model is it?


2016-greensmaster 1000


----------

